# Anyone seen this before?



## Haymaker101 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey guys,
Looking to delimb 600 Fir trees roughly 30’ tall. They were planted plantation style so the lower branches are thin, less than 1”. 

The top 10-15’ tip I will burn. The bottom 15-20 I will process into firewood. No trees more than 12” DBH.

Anyone seen one of these in the USA?


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 31, 2017)

Search for Danharco or Denharco pull through delimbers, or simply pull through delimber

Most though are going to be of a bit stouter and more self contained then that video shows.

Some one posted it some time back, and I remember researching it some then as it doesn't seem like a terrible idea, especially for the farmer logger type, but can't remember if they where available here or not.

Truthfully though, couple of 5 gal propane tanks and a cutting torch you could probably fabricoble some sort of half right version that did the job.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 31, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Search for Danharco or Denharco pull through delimbers, or simply pull through delimber
> 
> Most though are going to be of a bit stouter and more self contained then that video shows.
> 
> ...



Denharco still around? We have a late 80s 200Lc3 with a multi stage Denharco stroke delimber. It was pretty much tossed in the scrap pile by the previous owner. Not sure why, it's worked for us for quite a few years without much $$ put into it.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 31, 2017)

Not sure but you see there free standing delimbers now and again still working, Guy down the road from me has one and loves it.

Seen of couple fer sale recently too, an air powered version fer like 2k


----------



## Little Al (Dec 31, 2017)

They used to be around a few years back but with the trickle down of used all in one processors they have sort of faded away handy for small company's dealing mostly with fir/pine type tee growth no a lot of use for thicker branch deciduous wood


----------



## Skeans (Dec 31, 2017)

Danzco pull through are still around, same with Denharco strokers a guy had one put together by Pierce a while back. One problem we all have with anything that strips limbs ends up being the mills comparing about pig ears, spin outs, or torn off knots.
Another good option is a limbing gate or a chain flail.
http://www.*****************/gallery/albums/userpics/15209/delimbing gate1.jpg
http://www.danzcoinc.com/html/pull_through_delimbers.html

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 31, 2017)

Danzco... well i was close...


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 21, 2018)

Skeans said:


> Danzco pull through are still around, same with Denharco strokers a guy had one put together by Pierce a while back. One problem we all have with anything that strips limbs ends up being the mills comparing about pig ears, spin outs, or torn off knots.
> Another good option is a limbing gate or a chain flail.
> http://www.*****************/gallery/albums/userpics/15209/delimbing gate1.jpg
> http://www.danzcoinc.com/html/pull_through_delimbers.html
> ...




What's the part of the first link that is getting xxx'd out?


----------



## Skeans (Jan 21, 2018)

Hddnis said:


> What's the part of the first link that is getting xxx'd out?


Not sure to be honest

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

